# avatar = το άβαταρ, η αβατάρα



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

Από το Oxford Dictionary of English:
*avatar*
noun
1 _chiefly Hinduism_ a manifestation of a deity or released soul in bodily form on earth; an incarnate divine teacher.
2 an incarnation, embodiment, or manifestation of a person or idea: he set himself up as a new avatar of Arab radicalism.
3 _Computing_ a movable icon representing a person in cyberspace or virtual reality graphics.
ORIGIN
from Sanskrit _avatāra_ 'descent', from _ava_ 'down' + _tar_- 'to cross'.​
Η λέξη είναι σανσκριτική, είναι *αβατάρα* στα σανσκριτικά και σημαίνει την κατάβαση κάποιου θείου όντος στη γη, με πιο γνωστές τις καταβάσεις του Βισνού. Όταν μπήκε η λέξη στη γλώσσα των κομπιουτεράδων, από τα παιχνίδια πρώτα και από τα φόρουμ στη συνέχεια, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι δεν γνώριζαν ότι η λέξη έχει μεγάλη ιστορία και ότι στη σχετική φιλολογία ήταν ήδη καθιερωμένη σαν αβατάρα. Όχι μόνο σε νεότερες εγκυκλοπαίδειες (Πάπυρο), αλλά και στην ΜΜΕ πριν από 80 χρόνια έγραφαν: «οι βραχμάνοι ανεγνώριζον τον Βούδδαν ως αβατάραν του Βισνού». Αιτιατική και με το «ν» της!

Οι κομπιουτεράδες πάτησαν στο αγγλικό, το έκαναν «το άβαταρ» και από ουδέτερο δεν έδειξε διάθεση να εξελληνιστεί.

Τώρα ο Φαροφύλακας στη Λέσχη προτείνει να πούμε _αβατάριο_: «μερικές λέξεις έχουν τόσο ιδιαίτερη καταγωγή και διαδρομή μέσα από φιλοσοφίες και γλώσσες, που είναι καλύτερο απλά να εξελληνίσεις την μορφή τους αντί να δημιουργείς λεκτικά αντίστοιχα».

Συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να πρέπει να φτιάξουμε υποκοριστικό. Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να φτιάξουμε μια εντελώς διαφορετική λέξη. Το λέω γιατί η πρόταση της ΕΛΕΤΟ στο teleterm είναι _προσώπημα_. Με την αναμενόμενη διάδοση.


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Με την αναμενόμενη διάδοση.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 14, 2009)

Γελάει καλύτερα όποιος γελάει τελευταίος (... ή έστω, εδώ, μετά την Alex.)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 14, 2009)

Άβαταρ + εικονίδιο = αβαταρίδιο!
Δεν νομίζω να είναι πολλοί πρόθυμοι να λένε για αβατάρες και ματζαφλάρες…
But who knows…


----------



## sarant (May 14, 2009)

Κι εγώ είχα γράψει *αβατάρα* μερικές φορές, και πίστευα ότι είναι αυτό το πιο διαδεδομένο, αλλά το γκούγκλισα και είδα ότι περιέργως το *αβατάριο* έχει κάμποσες ανευρέσεις (1100 λέει, με τη γνωστή αναξιοπιστία διότι μία προς μία βγαίνουν 22 ή κάτι τέτοιο) και δεν νομίζω να οφείλονται όλες στον Φαροφύλακα. 

Είδα και πολλές αναφορές στην αβατάρα κυριολεκτικές δηλ, στη σανσκριτική έννοια.

Ξ καθαρευουσιανιά του αβαταρίου μ' ενοχλεί, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, αλλά αν έχει διάδοση;

Οπότε, μόνοι εμείς καθό τρισχιλιετείς θα έχουμε τη λεπτή διάκριση: αβατάρα για τον Βισνού, αβατάριο για το άβαταρ. Και μετάφραση για τη σημασία 2 του αγγλικού (an avatar of radicalism).

Το προσώπημα το βρίσκω μόνο σε μια σελιδα των εκδ. Λεξότυπο.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 14, 2009)

Ε πού περίμενες να βρεις το προσώπημα; Αφού στην ΕΛΕΤΟ όλο γερόντια είναι…


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 14, 2009)

Το αβατάριο με την καθαρευουσιάνικη κοψιά προσφέρεται αν θέλουμε να το παίξουμε σοβαροί στα περί υπολογιστών και χρηστών. Εμένα μ' αρέσει η αβατάρα, έχει πλάκα, ταιριάζει στην άνεση των ..."φόρων", και μας συνδέει παράδοξα και με τον ινδουιστικό μυστικισμό: ...στην κοσμάρα μας.

Πολύ απρόσωπο το προσώπημα για να βάζουμε την εικονική φάτσα μας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 14, 2009)

Στον Ινδουισμό όταν λένε ότι π.χ. ο Βούδας είναι αβατάρα του Βισνού, εννοούν ότι ο Βισνού έχει ενσαρκωθεί μέσα του, ότι είναι ενσάρκωση του Βισνού (για επικίνδυνες αποστολές). Αυτό νοείται με την κάθοδο της εκάστοτε θεότητας.


----------



## sopherina (May 14, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Στον Ινδουισμό όταν λένε ότι π.χ. ο Βούδας είναι αβατάρα του Βισνού, εννοούν ότι ο Βισνού έχει ενσαρκωθεί μέσα του, ότι είναι ενσάρκωση του Βισνού (για επικίνδυνες αποστολές). Αυτό νοείται με την κάθοδο της εκάστοτε θεότητας.


Τώρα επιτέλους καταλαβαίνω... αβατάρα... θεότητα... αμνός... Κι έλεγα κι εγώ τι δουλειά έχει το αρνί στην αβατάρα! :)


----------



## Ambrose (May 14, 2009)

LOL. Πρόβατο, πρόβατο που λέμε... Το συγκεκριμένο αρνί είναι από την Ιρλανδία και τη γλίτωσε το Πάσχα...


----------



## La usurpadora (May 14, 2009)

Πάντως, και δεν ξέρω αν φταίει ότι οι φορουμικές μου συναναστροφές ξεκίνησαν πριν από μερικά χρόνια με άτομα που έλεγαν αβατάρα (κατά το "με όποιον δάσκαλο καθίσεις, τέτοια γράμματα θα μάθεις"), προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ με περισσή άνεση αυτή τη λέξη ως αντίστοιχο του avatar. Μου φαίνεται στρωτή, δεν μου "χτυπάει" καθόλου.



nickel said:


> Συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να πρέπει να φτιάξουμε υποκοριστικό. Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να φτιάξουμε μια εντελώς διαφορετική λέξη.



Για να έχουμε μαλλιά να ξάνουμε


----------



## Elsa (May 14, 2009)

Όπως είχα ξαναπεί (θαρρώ στην αντίστοιχη συζήτηση του άααλλου φόρουμ) η λέξη άβαταρ μου φαίνεται λιγάκι κακόηχη και αταίριαστη για κάτι τόσο μικρό* (σαν μαξιλάρα, αδερφάρα, ποδάρα κλπ) και είχα προτείνει το _αβατάρι_ (που δεν είναι και τόσο "βυζαντινό" σαν το αβατάριο).
Ο γούγλης έχει 1.728 αποτελέσματα για _αβατάρι_ (αν δεν λαθεύει, βέβαια).

* Ο Νικελ έχει επιχειρηματολογήσει βέβαια πολύ πειστικά (όπως πάντα) επ' αυτού:


> Να καταργηθούν αμέσως από τη γλώσσα μας:
> η αγκινάρα, η καρδάρα, η κρησάρα, η μπάρα, η σχάρα, η τιάρα, η τσατσάρα και η χαντζάρα
> η αμπάρα, η δεκάρα, η καμάρα, η κιθάρα και η κουκουνάρα
> η αντάρα, η βαρεμάρα, η βουβαμάρα και η γαργάρα
> ...


(λυπάμαι, έκανα κοπιπάστα, δεν μπορώ να δώσω λινκ προς τα _εκεί_)


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2009)

Την _αβατάρα_ την πρωτάκουσα από τους συλλεξιλόγιους όταν ήμασταν τότε αλλού θαμώνες και, αγνοώντας πλήρως τα σανσκριτικά και τα ινδουιστικά τής υποθέσεως, το θεώρησα απλώς ευφυή και παιχνιδιάρικη προσαρμογή τού _avatar_ με μεγεθυντικό επίθημα _-άρα_, ώστε να μπορούμε να κομπάζουμε για τις αβατάρες μας (όπως κάνουμε για τις αμαξάρες και τις κορμάρες μας). Τώρα όμως που (επιτέλους!) έμαθα την ιστορία τής λέξης, και δεδομένου ότι πρόκειται για λέξη που έχει ήδη ενταχθεί στην ελληνική από παλιά, θα μπορώ να τη χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ έτσι (και μάλιστα χωρίς ενοχές ότι κομπορρημονώ).

Τη δε λογική _avatar = αβατάριο_ ομολογώ ότι την καταλαβαίνω, δεδομένου ότι και το _icon_ στους Η/Υ το λέμε _εικονίδιο_ (όπως είπε κι ο ΕΣ), κι όχι _εικόνα_. Στο _icon_ βλέπετε ήταν ευκολότερο να είμαστε ευαίσθητοι, διότι ακόμη κι η φουκαριάρα η μάνα μου γνωρίζει τις βυζαντινές εικόνες — ενώ την αβατάρα των Ινδουϊστών πόσοι να τηνε ξέρουν... Ίσως λοιπόν εντέλει να είναι και καλύτερα έτσι, με το _αβατάριο_ (αφού ήδη υπάρχει το προηγούμενο του _icon_, κι αποφεύγεται κι η παρανόηση από άσχετους σαν και του λόγου μου που, όπου δουν επίθημα _-άρα_ σε άγνωστη λέξη, σκέφτονται μεγεθυντικά). Στο ενδιάμεσο πρόλαβε και πόσταρε η Έλσα τόσες λέξεις σε _-άρα_ που δεν θα έπρεπε να δικαιολογούν το πώς αντιμετώπισα την _αβατάρα_, αλλά εγώ πάντως έτσι την είχα αντιληφθεί εξαρχής.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> όπου δουν επίθημα _-άρα_ σε άγνωστη λέξη, σκέφτονται μεγεθυντικά). Στο ενδιάμεσο πρόλαβε και πόσταρε η Έλσα τόσες λέξεις σε _-άρα_ που δεν θα έπρεπε να δικαιολογούν το πώς αντιμετώπισα την _αβατάρα_, αλλά εγώ πάντως έτσι την είχα αντιληφθεί εξαρχής.


Αλήθεια είναι ότι το έχει μέσα του το άκουσμα... βελονάρα, μυρμηγκάρα, τριχάρα, κουκουτσάρα. Και ακριβώς και ελληνικότατη αβατάρα - "ξέρεις ποιoς είμαι εγώ, ρε;" :)


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

:)

Έχεις υπόψη σου από Άγιο Όρος; Ο Βισνού μπορεί να κατέβει, η θεά Κάλι αποκλείεται. Μιλάμε για αβατάρα, δικέ μου!


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> :)
> 
> Έχεις υπόψη σου από Άγιο Όρος; Ο Βισνού μπορεί να κατέβει, η θεά Κάλι αποκλείεται. Μιλάμε για αβατάρα, δικέ μου!



Εξού και το άβατον


----------



## Ambrose (May 15, 2009)

Και μερικές πρόσθετες πηγές για τη μεταφυσική και αρχική σημασία της λέξης:

*avatar
*HinduismSanskrit Avatāra

(“descent”), in Hinduism, the incarnation of a deity in human or animal form to counteract some particular evil in the world. The term usually refers to these 10 appearances of Vishnu: Matsya (fish), Kūrma (tortoise), Varāha (boar), Narasiṃha (half man, half lion), Vāmana (dwarf), Paraśurāma (Rāma with the axe), Rāma (hero of the Rāmāyaṇa epic), Krishna (the divine cowherd), Buddha, and Kalkin (the incarnation yet to come). 


Κι εδώ, ένα εξαντλητικό άρθρο. Το σημείο που θέλω να τονίσω είναι ότι πρόκειται πάντα για *ενσάρκωση*, και όχι για προβολή ή εμφάνιση (apparition).

Επειδή τη λέξη τη συνάντησα πρώτη φορά στα Αγγλικά, δεν με χαλάει το άβαταρ. Για την ακρίβεια, το αβατάρα όταν το πρωτοείχα ακούσει, με είχε ξενίσει (παρόλο που τώρα το έχω συνηθίσει).

Αλήθεια, από τη στιγμή που η λέξη μάς έρχεται από τα Αγγλικά, εμείς πρέπει να γυρίσουμε στα Σανσκριτικά;


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Από τη στιγμή που η λέξη μάς έρχεται από τα Αγγλικά, εμείς πρέπει να γυρίσουμε στα Σανσκριτικά;


Νομίζω πως αυτό που λέει ο nickel είναι ότι η αγγλική λέξη _avatar_ μεταφράζεται ούτως ή άλλως _αβατάρα_, από τις προηγούμενες σημασίες της, οι οποίες είχαν ήδη ενσωματωθεί στην ελληνική γλώσσα.


----------



## Ambrose (May 15, 2009)

Μα φυσικά το κατάλαβα αυτό, αλλά εδώ έχουμε ειδική περίπτωση (μη με ρωτήσεις τον επίσημο όρο, θα σε γελάσω), όπου μία ξένη λέξη αρχίζει ουσιαστικά να διαδίδεται μέσω τρίτης ξένης γλώσσας. Πόσοι ήξεραν την σανσκριτική αβατάρα και τον Κρίσνα ως αβατάρα του Βισνού; Οπότε, τι κρατάμε;

Το άβαταρ ή αβατάρ για το εικονίδιο και την αβατάρα για τις θεϊκές ενσαρκώσεις;


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2009)

Έχω «θέμα» με κάποια που γράφτηκαν εδώ και θα τα σχολιάσω σκόρπια:


Με ενόχλησε ιδιαίτερα κάποιο σχόλιο για την ΕΛΕΤΟ: η ΕΛΕΤΟ δεν είναι «όλο γερόντια», αλλά και τα γερόντια δεν αποκλείεται να έχουν γνώσεις και φρέσκια σκέψη. Εδώ κρίνουμε την ευστοχία κάποιων όρων (της ΕΛΕΤΟ ή οποιουδήποτε) για να δούμε πόσο εξυπηρετούν τους μεταφραστές. Η ΕΛΕΤΟ έχει προσφέρει πολλούς εύστοχους όρους, που πολύ μας έχουν βολέψει, και μερικούς άστοχους (κατά τη γνώμη μας). Το _προσώπημα_ είναι (κατά τη γνώμη μου) μια άστοχη και άσκοπη προσπάθεια να δημιουργηθεί καινούργια λέξη.

Άστοχες θεωρώ και τις προσπάθειες να φτιάξουμε υποκοριστικά. Δεν το έκαναν οι ξένοι. Την avatāra την έλεγαν avatar οι Εγγλέζοι, την ίδια λέξη κράτησαν. Στα ελληνικά έλεγα _η αβατάρα_ και _οι αβατάρες_ πολύ πριν πιάσω κομπιούτερ στα χέρια μου. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν το έλεγαν και οι κομπιουτεράδες. Επίσης κλίνεται πολύ πιο φυσιολογικά από το _αβατάρι_.

Μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε την _αβατάρα_ και με τη σημασία των διαφορετικών ψηφιακών «ενσαρκώσεων», των διαφορετικών «εικονικών» ταυτοτήτων (όπου το «εικονικός» αναφέρεται και στην εικόνα της αβατάρας και στο virtual, το μη ένσαρκο). Π.χ.
_Εμφανίστηκε μια πρωία με εντελώς διαφορετική αβατάρα και, αποκεί που ήταν ήρεμος και μειλίχιος, άρχισε να επιτίθεται σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ._


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία, επειδή υπάρχει μια υπηρεσία που τη λένε Gravatar, η οποία προσφέρει ένα Globally Recognized Avatar, να επισημάνω ότι στα ελληνικά η *γραβατάρα*, εκτός από το προφανές, είναι επίσης, σύμφωνα με λεξιπλασία της kapa18 στο τ., «αβατάρα για επίσημες και ειδικές περιστάσεις».


----------



## Farofylakas (May 16, 2009)

Το _avatar _έχει αυτήν την στιγμή στα Ελληνικά τις εξής τρεις αποδόσεις:
α) _αβαταρ _(το) άκλιτο
β) _αβατάρα _(η)
γ) _αβατάριο _(το)

Στα Ελληνικά υπάρχουν άκλιτες λέξεις και λειτουργούν μια χαρά όμως έχω διαπιστώσει πως υπάρχει μια υγιής τάση στους απλούς ομιλητές τής γλώσσας μας να κλίνουν τις λέξεις και γι’ αυτό άλλωστε βλέπεις συχνά πως φτιάχνουν υποκοριστικά για καθιερωμένες άκλιτες λέξεις. Πιστεύω πως είναι πιο εύλογο λοιπόν να στραφούμε στις περιπτώσεις τής _αβατάρας _και τού _αβατάριου_.

Το _αβατάρι(ο)_ υπερτερεί έναντι της _αβατάρας _για έναν πολύ απλό λόγο. Παρότι η κατάληξη στην _αβατάρα _είναι _–α_, καθώς η λέξη δεν έχει σημασιολογική διαφάνεια το μυαλό ξεγελιέται πως η κατάληξη είναι _–άρα_, κάτι που παραπέμπει όπως ήδη σημειώθηκε σε μεγενθυμένες έννοιες: _αμαξάρα, γυναικάρα_ κτλ.

Όμως το _avatar _είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο: είναι μια πολύ μικρή εικόνα. Έτσι ο υποκορισμός είναι μια πολύ φυσική επιλογή. Για να το πω πολύ απλά: _αβατάρι(ο)_ ακριβώς επειδή είναι μικρό!

Από εκεί και πέρα η συζήτηση μπορεί να είναι αν θα προτιμήσουμε _αβατάρι _ή _αβατάριο_. Όπως έχω γράψει ήδη στην λέσχη, προσωπικά βρίσκω πως η λόγια χροιά ταιριάζει σε μια λέξη με τόσο μυστικιστική καταγωγή. Όμως εδώ πια το θέμα γίνεται... περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιττα.

Δεν βρίσκω "αφύσική" όπως ειπώθηκε πιο πάνω την κλίση τού _αβατάριου_, δεν θυμάμαι π.χ. να μ’ έχει δυσκολέψει ποτέ το _σωληνάριο _στον λόγο. Και πιστέψτε με, επιλέγω να μιλάω πολύ απλά, δίχως καθαρευουσιανισμούς και φανφάρες.

Το _αβατάριο _δεν έχει ακόμη διαδεδομένη χρήση. Τα πολλά αποτελέσματα τού google οφείλονται στο ότι αυτό εμφανίζει και τα _avatario _(δηλ. ελληνικό και λατινικό αλφάβητο μαζί), λέξη που απαντά στα ισπανικά αν όχι και σε άλλες γλώσσες.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

Όπως είπα κι εγώ παραπάνω, αντιλαμβάνομαι πλήρως τηγ λογική τού υποκοριστικού _αβατάριο_ (πρβλ _εικονίδιο_), οπότε δεν μπορώ να πω ότι μια τέτοια προσπάθεια είναι «άστοχη».


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2009)

Στις καινούργιες ταινίες των γιορτών δεν ξέρεις ποια να πρωτοδιαλέξεις. Αλλά εμένα με ενδιέφερε πώς θα μεταφράσουν την _*Αβατάρα*_ του Τζέιμς Κάμερον. Μπας και σταματήσουμε αυτή τη σάχλα με το «Άβαταρ» ή το «Αβατάρ». Μπα, καιρός να σταματήσω να κοιμάμαι απ’ αυτό το πλευρό. Ήδη τα ευρήματα (στο Αλταβίστα) για «Άβαταρ + Κάμερον» είναι διπλάσια από τα ευρήματα για τη θεόσκετη _αβατάρα_. Τα «Αβατάρ + Κάμερον» δεν είναι ούτε 10 αυτή τη στιγμή, άρα δεν τους επηρέασε το λήμμα _Αβατάρ_ της Βικιπαίδειας. (Ωραίοι κι αυτοί, αντιγράφουν από την αγγλική σελίδα όλα τα ονόματα των αβαταρών που λήγουν σε –a, αλλά δεν μπορούν να δουν ότι και η λέξη του λήμματος είναι avatāra. Αν δεν είχε εξαγγλιστεί η λέξη και είχε κρατήσει το τελικό της φωνήεν όπως έγινε με τη _νιρβάνα_, δεν θα είχαμε πρόβλημα με την αβατάρα, και θα την κλίναμε κανονικότατα όπως τις _σούτρες_ και τις _βέδες_.)

Στην ταινία του Κάμερον οι αβατάρες είναι δίμετρα υβρίδια, δεν είναι απλές διαδικτυακές φιγούρες.

Πανέμορφο τρέιλερ

Διαβάζω στη NYT για τη γλώσσα που έφτιαξαν, για να μιλάνε οι Να’βι (με την ευκαιρία: *xenolinguistics, exolinguistics = ξενογλωσσολογία, εξωγλωσσολογία*) και γράφει ένα ωραίο που μας ενδιαφέρει: 
It is in these linguistically credible interactions that “Avatar” may make its biggest contribution to science fiction. In her foreword to “The Encyclopedia of Fictional and Fantastic Languages,” Ursula K. Le Guin mocked the conventions of pulp sci-fi perpetuated by films like the “Star Wars” franchise: “the permanent hegemony of manly, English-speaking men, the risible grotesqueness of non-English languages *and the inviolable rule that pretty women have musical names ending in ‘a.’ *”​Να υπάρχει άραγε κάτι το γλωσσοφροϊδικό στην επιμονή κάποιων (δηλαδή εμένα) και την απέχθεια κάποιων άλλων σε σχέση με την «–άρα» αυτού του νήματος; :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

Το είχα προσέξει κι εγώ με αφορμή την ταινία, αλλά περίμενα να είναι κάποιος άλλος κι όχι εγώ αυτός που θα έριχνε αυλαία στην «αβατάρα». :)


----------



## Traveler (Apr 23, 2011)

Είχα σκοπό να ρωτήσω πως μεταφράζεται μονελεκτικά το(η,ο,) avatar με την τρίτη του ερμηνευτική εκδοχή (η ηλεκτρονική ή η ψηφιακή ψευδοεικόνα), αλλά πρόσεξα ότι έχετε αναλύσει πλήρως το θέμα. 

Πως, όμως, θα γράφαμε ένα σχόλιο αισθητικής στον πληθυντικό για τα avatar που χρησιμοποιούν τα μέλη του φόρουμ? 

Για παράδειγμα, ήθελα να γράψω ότι ορισμένα avatar είναι πολύ όμορφα, πραγματικά καλλιτεχνήματα. Ποιά είναι η σωστή γραφή? Οι αβατάρες των μελών ? 

Άσχετο, αλλά τα μέλη διακρίνονται και στον τομέα αυτό για την καλόγουστη επιλογή τους. Ο Dr, βέβαια, είναι μακράν εκτός συναγωνισμού.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2011)

Για τη δική μου αβατάρα φταίει η φύση, που με έκανε γέρο, άσχημο και ασπρομάλλη — και ο Ζάζουλας, που βρήκε ότι μοιάζω του προφέσορα σ' αυτή την ταινία.
http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi1665138713/

Κατά τ' άλλα, προτείνω να κλίνεις τη λέξη σαν την _κατάρα_: _η αβατάρα, της αβατάρας, οι αβατάρες, των βρτσβδλν_ (ακατάληπτο).


----------



## meidei (Apr 23, 2011)

Το αβατάρι, του αβαταριού, τα αβατάρια, των αβαταριών
^ Αυτό θα το έλεγα. Αβατάρα δεν θα έλεγα.


----------



## unique (Apr 24, 2011)

Μια μικρή διευκρίνηση για να μην παρεξηγούνται οι καημένοι οι βουδιστές. Ο Βούδας δεν ήταν αβατάρας του Βισνού, κανένας βουδιστής δεν θα δεχότανε κάτι τέτοιο. Τα κείμενα που το γράφουν, κυρίως οι ινδουιστικές Πουράνας, είναι όλα πολύ μεταγενέστερα του Βούδα. Πρόκειται για μια προσπάθεια "καπελώματος", σμίκρυνσης ή απορρόφησης του βουδισμού από την πλευρά των οπαδών του Βισνού, φαινόμενο πολύ συχνό σε διάφορες παραδόσεις, όπως π.χ. στην αρχαία Αίγυπτο.
Ωστόσο κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε για την αναγκαιότητα του «θεσμού» και τη μανία των αβατάρα. Μήπως μας βοηθάει να προβάλλουμε μια εικόνα που θα θέλαμε να μας αντιπροσωπεύει και δεν σημαίνει τίποτα στην πραγματικότητα; Μήπως δηλώνει ανωριμότητα; μήπως από τη στιγμή που μας την επιβάλλανε τα αμερικανάκια δεν σκεφτήκαμε ποτέ να την καταργήσουμε; Έτσι κι αλλιώς πρόκειται για μια καρτουνοποίηση του εαυτού. Γινόμαστε καραγκιόζηδες χωρίς τουρκοκρατία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2011)

Η αβατάρα είναι η διαδικτυακή περσόνα (ένας λόγος που με θέλγει το θηλυκό, _η αβατάρα_, σε σχέση με τα διαδεδομένα, το _άβαταρ_ και το _αβατάρι_, είναι η ταύτιση με την _περσόνα_). Όταν πηγαίνουμε στη δουλειά μας με το κουστουμάκι και τον καθωσπρεπισμό της συμπεριφοράς μας στις απαιτήσεις εκείνου του περιβάλλοντος, ντυνόμαστε την επαγγελματική μας περσόνα. Γνώση του νέου μέσου (όπως τα λέει ο dr7mal εδώ) απαιτείται και από τον απλό ιδιώτη, όχι μόνο από τον πολιτικό. Οι αλλαγές και η ωρίμαση στο μέσο γίνονται πολύ γρήγορα (και το μέσο και οι χρήστες του εξελίσσονται σε ταχύτητες πρωτόγνωρες για άλλες κοινωνικές πτυχές). Θεωρώ ωστόσο ότι η αβατάρα θα μείνει σαν η μία ή οι πολλές εικονικές προσωπικότητες που θα θέλουμε να γινόμαστε όταν θα αφήνουμε την όποια πραγματικότητά μας. Άλλωστε, στο μέλλον θα συναντιόμαστε σε εικονικά καφενεία, μασκαρεμένοι με χίλιους-δυο τρόπους. Εγώ τότε μπορεί να κατεβαίνω στην πιάτσα σαν Μπραντ Πιτ (στα 25 του).


----------



## unique (Apr 24, 2011)

Δεν με πολυενδιαφέρουν οι εικονικές πραγματικότητες ως το σημείο που θα μου πουν ότι ως εικονική προσωπικότητα θα πρέπει πλέον να τρέφομαι λόγω της κρίσης με εικονική τροφή.


----------



## jmanveda (Apr 24, 2011)

Ας μου επιτραουν μια-δύο επισημάνσεις.

1. Ως προς το the avatar = "το άβαταρ" (το γνωστό εικονίδιο των φόρουμς) που τονίζεται στην προπαραλήγουσα λόγω αγγλικής προελεύσεως:

Όπως, αρχικά παρατηρήθηκε, συμβαίνει να υπάρχει σανσκριτική λέξη "αβατάρα".

Πληροφορώ ότι στις βόρειες περιοχές της Ινδίας (όπου συνήθως κόβουν το "α" της λήγουσας των λέξεων) προφέρουν "αβατάρ". Π.χ. τον Ράμα τον λένε "Ραμ", τις Πουράνας τις λένε "Πουράν" κ.λπ. κ.λπ. Εξ ου η κουρεμένη ονομασία του εικονιδίου "the avatar".

2. Το σχετικό εικονίδιο που κάποτε εμφανίστηκε στα διάφορα φόρουμ αποτελεί ένα κάποιο είδος "badge", (οικόσημο) αυτό που ο Νικελ αποκαλεί "περσόνα", του εκάστοτε μέλους. Λίγο πολύ σαν κάποια μπλουζάκια ή μπουφάν με συνθήματα, φιγούρες κ.λπ. (π.χ. του Τράγκα) που κάποιοι αρέσκονται να φοράνε. Κάτι που μπορεί και να παρέχει αίσθηση ασφάλειας σε ανασφαλή άτομα. Όπως και να το κάνουμε το μέλος ταυτίζεται με το εικονίδιο που επέλεξε με δική του προτίμηση.

Συνεπώς, επειδή μιλάμε για ονομασία συγκεκριμένου εικονιδίου "το άβαταρ" (the avatar) νομίζω πως μάλλον θα 'πρεπε να παραμείνει "το άβαταρ" χωρίς την ελληνοποίηση που προτάθηκε. Είναι όπως η περίπτωση του "hobbit" που δεν φαντάζομαι κάποιοι να το αποδίδουν ως "καλικάντζαρο" ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Εντάξει κάποιοι θα το πούνε αβατάρ η αβατάρι, τι πειράζει;

3. Τώρα ως προς τη σανσκριτική λέξη. Όντως σημαίνει θεϊκή "κάθοδος", δηλ. "ενσάρκωση". Ένα λινκ που έδωσε ο Αμβρόσιος δίδει εκτενέστατες πληροφορίες για τις πλούσιες ινδικές μυθολογικές διαστάσεις του θέματος που ξεκινάει από κάτι πολύ απλό. Υπάρχει μια εκπληκτική δημιουργική δύναμη που κινεί τον σύμπαντα κόσμο όπου τα πάντα έχουν κυκλική ημερομηνία λήξεως. Οι Ινδοί υποστασιοποίησαν μυθολογικά τις διεργασίες της κυκλικής δημιουργίας, συντήρησης και καταστροφής του σύμπαντος, αποδίδοντάς τες στους Μπραχμά (Δημιουργό), Βίσνου (Συντηρητή) και Σίβα (Καταστροφέα), όπως περιγράφονται λεπτομερώς στις Πουράνας (τις εκλαϊκευτικές γραφές). Αυτά βέβαια έχουν θρησκευτικές, κοινωνικές και φιλοσοφικές προεκτάσεις. Παρενθετικά, ας θυμηθούμε και τη θεολογοφιλοσοφική έννοια της Τριάδας στο Χριστιανισμό όπου έχουμε μόνο μια "κάθοδο". 

Μέσα στην ιστορία λοιπόν, λένε οι Ινδικές πηγές, εμφανίζονται κατά καιρούς κάποια ξεχωριστά εμπνευσμένα πρόσωπα που δίδαξαν την ανθρωπότητα φιλοσοφικά και θρησκευτικά -- πέραν από τις πρωτόγονες φυσιολατρίες, φυλετικούς μάγους κ.λπ. Είναι η μία και μόνη δημιουργική δύναμη που ‘ενσαρκώνεται’, δεν είναι διαφορετικά "πρόσωπα" όπως μπορούν να ισχυριστούν κάποιες προσωπολατρευτικές δοξασίες στα πιστεύω τους.

Αυτή η ιδέα της μίας ουσίας ήδη υπάρχει σε ένα Βεδικό εδάφιο "ekam sat viprah bahudha vadanti", δηλαδή «Η αλήθεια είναι μια αλλά οι σοφοί μιλάνε γι' αυτήν διαφοροτρόπως». Αυτό το εδάφιο είναι το μυστικό που εξηγεί τη δεδομένη βασική ανεξιθρησκεία των Ινδών, που αποδέχονται τη συνύπαρξη διαφορετικών απόψεων για χρήση ατόμων με διαφορετικές θρησκευτικές και φιλοσοφικές προτιμήσεις. Οι Ινδοί δεν είναι ειδωλολάτρες, επικαλούνται τη μία δημιουργική δύναμη του σύμπαντος μέσω ενός πάνθεου -- κάτι όπως π.χ. γίνεται εδώ π.χ. με τις φανουρόπιτες και άλλες επικλήσεις.

Έτσι και ο Βούδας θεωρείται από τους mainstream Ινδουιστές ως θεία ενσάρκωση -- κι όχι μόνο από τους Βισνουιστές. Ακόμα κι ο άνθρωπος είναι "ενσάρκωση" της παγκόσμιας δύναμης.


----------



## unique (Apr 25, 2011)

Σπεύδω (αν και βραδέως) να συμφωνήσω με τον jmanveda για το "άβαταρ". Το αβατάρα ακούγεται στ' αυτιά μου σαν μια εκχυδαϊσμένη εκδοχή του άβαταρ. Ωστόσο περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Για τη δική μου αβατάρα φταίει η φύση, που με έκανε γέρο, άσχημο και ασπρομάλλη — και ο Ζάζουλας, που βρήκε ότι μοιάζω του προφέσορα σ' αυτή την ταινία.
> .


 
Αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι τελικά θα επικρατήσει η αβατάρα, αφού μάλλον άβαταρ θα πολιτογραφηθεί (βλ. ίντερνετ, κομπιούτερ κ.ο.κ.) , η επιχειρηματολογία που εκθέτει ο Nickel στο σχόλιο υπ'αριθμ. 30 είναι πειστική. Λοιπόν, θα χρησιμοποιήσω και τους δύο όρους, για να δούμε ποιός ταιριάζει περισσότερο στη γλώσσα μας. 

"Ας σημειωθεί ότι η αβατάρα του επιχειρηματολογούντος Nickel είναι από τις κορυφαίες. Επομένως, αφού η αρχική πρόταση δεν είναι αληθής, ούτε η επόμενη πρότασή του που διατυπώνεται με επιχείρημα από το συγκεκριμένο άβαταρ ανταποκρίνεται στην αλήθεια".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Gravatar... *γραβατάρα*


Αν η αβατάρα είχε μία ελπίδα στο εκατομμύριο, καταλαβαίνεις ότι η γραβατάρα δεν έχει καμία... έπεσα πάνω (sic) στο νήμα αυτό ακριβώς επειδή προσπαθώ να δω τι θα κάνω με τη γραβατάρα στο theme που μεταφράζω. Μάλλον θα την αφήσω "ους έχ' " που λέει και το ανέκδοτο.

Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, προτιμώ το αβατάρ παρά το άβαταρ (επειδή αβατάρα είναι σανσκριτική λέξη και σε ορισμένες περιοχές της ινδίας τρώνε το τελικό α και τονίζεται στη λήγουσα και μπλα μπλα και έχω βαρεθεί να εισάγουμε διάφορες λέξεις μέσω της αγγλικής και να αγνοούμε την αρχική τους προέλευση), αλλά και ποιον ενδιαφέρει τι προτιμώ εγώ;

Στο τέλος-τέλος, ο Μήτσος θα το καθορίσει.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2014)

Είμαι περίεργος αν θα γράφατε «αβατάρες» αν μεταφράζατε το _Soonest Mended_ τού John Ashbery:

And you see, both of us were right, though nothing
Has somehow come to nothing; *the avatars*
Of our conforming to the rules and living
Around the home have made—well, in a sense, “good citizens” of us, 
Brushing the teeth and all that, and learning to accept
The charity of the hard moments as they are doled out,
For this is action, this not being sure, this careless
Preparing, sowing the seeds crooked in the furrow,
Making ready to forget, and always coming back
To the mooring of starting out, that day so long ago.

(Μπορεί να μ' άρεζε ένα «αβατάρια» και ν' άφηνα το θέμα της συνίζησης —ενικός _αβατάρι _ή _αβατάριο_;— στον αναγνώστη.)


----------



## Leximaniac (May 26, 2015)

Να επαναφέρω το θέμα; :) ... Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για το εάν θα αφήνατε τη λέξη στα αγγλικά ή θα τη μεταγράφατε στα ελληνικά; Ρωτάω γιατί εγώ πάντα τη μεταγράφω «άβαταρ» (με κάθε σεβασμό σχετικά με τη τοπική προφορά, εγώ ακολουθώ την προφορά από τη γλώσσα που έκανε αυτή τη λέξη διάσημη κατά κάποιο τρόπο). Πρόσφατα όμως σε μετάφραση μού το άφησαν στα αγγλικά και μου έκανε εντύπωση. Θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω τις απόψεις σας.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2015)

Χαίρε! Το *άβαταρ* υπάρχει και στο Χρηστικό λεξικό. Είναι εκατοντάδες οι ξένες λέξεις που μεταγράφουμε και χιλιάδες τα ελληνογραμμένα _άβαταρ_ στο διαδίκτυο και σε έντυπα.


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2015)

Αυτό που είπε ο κύριος αποπάνω. :)


----------



## Leximaniac (May 26, 2015)

Ναι, αυτό το ξέρω. Αλλά έλεγα μήπως και τελευταία ξεκίνησε καμιά τάση να μην τα μεταγράφουμε και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι :)


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2015)

Leximaniac said:


> Ναι, αυτό το ξέρω. Αλλά έλεγα μήπως και τελευταία ξεκίνησε καμιά τάση να μην τα μεταγράφουμε και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι :)


Μάλλον όχι (ιδίως τόσο γενικευμένα) — απλώς πάντα τρέχει η τάση να νομίζει κάποιος που αναλαμβάνει “γλωσσικός υπεύθυνος” κττ σ' ένα γραφείο ή μια εταιρία ότι είναι ο κάτοχος της μοναδικής αλήθειας για τη γλώσσα και τα περί αυτήν δέοντα.


----------



## Earion (May 27, 2015)

Εμένα μου αρέσει η _αβατάρα_, δεν της βρίσκω τίποτα το παράξενο. Θα ήθελα μάλιστα να καθιερωθεί η _αβατάρα_, και κατόπιν, ενσυνείδητα και ομαλά, το _αβατάριο_, ως μικρή αβατάρα.

Α, και *Πουράνες*, παρακαλώ, όχι αγγλοπρεπώς Puranas.


----------

